# World cup Qualifying 18th November



## OddsPoster (Nov 15, 2009)

18 Nov 18:00 France v Rep of Ireland  1.53 3.80 6.50  
18 Nov 18:00 Ukraine v Greece  1.90 3.30 4.20  
18 Nov 19:45 Bosnia-Herzegovina v Portugal  3.20 3.25 2.25   
18 Nov 19:45 Slovenia v Russia  3.10 3.30 2.25   
18 Nov 23:00 Uruguay v Costa Rica  1.61 3.60 5.00


----------



## free bet (Nov 16, 2009)

Surely a ticket with France and Uruguay to win would be nice and successful...


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 17, 2009)

Bosnia-Herzegovina v Portugal 

If you watched the match you would see that Bosnia are great team. Portugal were made to look like kids, only the luck saved them. In attack Bosnia have Misimovic and Dzeko. Portugal are without Ronaldo, as everyone knows, also Bruno Alves is in question. I think Portugal were lucky enough, this time Bosnia must win and probably qualify.

Prediction: Bosnia win.


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree Re: Bosnia. Just a pity they didn't get an away goal. Value Bet of that match for me is Dzeko to score/Bosnia to win @ 9/2 (Bluesquare)

Tip of the day:

* Selection:* *Ukraine vs Greece*

*Bet:* Ukraine win

*Info:* ukraine will have the weather on their side against a mediocre greek outfit with little or no attacking threat except for set pieces. Shevkenko to fire Ukraise to South Africa.

*Confidence:* 65-70%  *Stake:* 3.5pts *Odds:* 17/20 *Book:* Bluesquare


----------



## okosh (Nov 18, 2009)

I have bet on Ukraine and Bosnia...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 18, 2009)

I also stand behind Bosnia, its a good value. They outplayed Portugal and couldn't score, I want to see them at the World Cup. They deserve it. 3.30ish odds is quite good.


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 18, 2009)

If they are to win, it's VERY  likely Dzeko will be on the scoresheet so that's why I've taken the 9/2 on Bluesquare on the score/win double. I doubt Portugal will fail to score, meaning Bosnia will need at least 2 and if they get 2 or more, Dzeko will surely be on the sheet.

Good luck

Nic


----------

